# 100% Cotton footed pajamas with a zipper in size 3T. Am I dreaming?



## sabrosina (Jun 23, 2003)

So it took every search engine I know of to locate footed cotton pajamas in toddler sizes. I found them finally at LLBean. Now Liam is growing out of the 2T so I just went to buy a few pair in size 3T and they've clearanced them out! I'm back to square one. I'd like to think that I could find them somewhere on the whole worldwide net.. but every site that results from my searches turns up nothing, or is such a poorly designed website that searching it turns up nothing.

Anyone? I just can't bear the idea of puting polyester on my little monkeys skin.

Help.


----------



## jenaniah (Nov 23, 2003)

Hannas zippers go up to a size 90 which should fit a child in a 3T (goes up to 38") They are pricey though.

http://www.hannaandersson.com/catego...ggpId=&gpcPos=


----------



## sabrosina (Jun 23, 2003)

If Hanna's zippers also had FEET I'd buy them at any price. (OK.. thats a fantasy). But with a nighttime wriggler that sleeps on TOP of his blankets, I need some feet.. its the only way he'll tolerate having something on them.

Anyone else? Help?!?


----------



## jogirl (Oct 21, 2002)

www.childrensplace.com
has cotton footed jammies up through bigger sizes. We love these. They appear to be on sale right now too.. stock up! Hrm? just looked and they have the little sizes and not many big ones...


----------



## jenaniah (Nov 23, 2003)

Sorry about that...it was late and I had a sick kid on my lap. Baby Gap makes them...

http://secure.www.gap.com/asp/dept_i....asp?wdid=5055

They only have 1 style in the size you want right now though


----------



## ctdoula (Dec 26, 2002)

I second the childrens place. I have some for dd in a 3T that I put away for next year. Also, baby gap makes footed PJs in a 3T.


----------



## annethcz (Apr 1, 2004)

You can custom order some PJs with footies from Lucy's Hope Chest. I've never bought clothes from Becky, but I have several diapers that I love, and the customer service is excellent!

http://lucyshopechest.com/store/WsDefault.asp?One=1170


----------



## kathipaul (Sep 24, 2004)

I went through this pajama search a few months back and found the old navy has nice cotton pjs at a reasonable price. I don't think they have feet or a zipper but they are much less expensive than hannah anderson and my dd loves them. They are really soft. I just put socks on her a night. I actually like the pull on pjs better than the zip anyway because dd will just zip herself right out of the zipper ones lickity split. Have you tried consignment shops?


----------



## amybw (Jul 12, 2004)

have you checked Carter's? I think they have them. but not online.

















Amy


----------



## TranscendentalMom (Jun 28, 2002)

If you don't mind used......... check this out http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...741082884&rd=1


----------



## octobersweethearts (Feb 27, 2004)

I also get them at The Children's Place...size 36m 100% cotton footed zip-up PJ's.

They are on clearance online right now and if you type in code RE15 you get an additional 25% off.

That makes the PJ's about $6.25 a pair!!


----------

